
Real-time H1B wage information not available anymore - vsskanth
Previously, you could use the iCERT or OFLC systems [1] to search for labor condition applications and PERM (green card) filings. You could search by state, employer, job title etc..<p>This was very useful to know which companies are filing for H1Bs, green cards and what annual base salaries are being offered. Many other websites aggregated this data and provided more search capabilities. [2]<p>Looks like they&#x27;ve moved to a new FLAG system [3] which is behind a login now, and you can&#x27;t search other LCAs being filed. It appears data disclosure is now annual as opposed to real-time (or daily, I don&#x27;t know).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov&#x2F;performancedata.cfm<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myvisajobs.com&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flag.dol.gov&#x2F;
======
person_of_color
This is horrible. A great alternative to levels.fyi (without puffery). Though
you could not see RSUs or yearly bonus

